# Plus de sortie audio Apple TV depuis Yosemite



## Olivier B (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis l'installation de Yosemite, le choix apple TV n'apparait plus le choix de mes sorties audio (avec Haut parleurs internes et AirParrot) dans les préférences système, sons !?

Si j'allume au préalable l'apple TV, l'option revient mais cela se faisait ,avant Yosemite, sans allumer l'apple TV...

Quelque chose à faire ?

Merci
Olivier


----------



## Filemux (8 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

As-tu fait la dernière mise de l'Apple TV ? J'avais aussi un problème Airplay qui a été résolu après mise à jour.

A bientot


----------



## Olivier B (8 Novembre 2014)

Oui j'ai déjà fait la dernière mise à jour avant mon passage sous Yosemite !?

Aucune autre solution ?

Merci
Olivier


----------



## macweb (8 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

en effet même chose de mon côté avec des logiciels à jour de part et d'autre entre MPB iphone5 et Apple TV.

J'ai beaucoup cherché sur le net, et rien trouvé...

c'est un phénomène qui semble capricieux, en tout cas la connexion apparait bien si l'apple TV est allumée, mais c'est vrai qu'elle n'est plus "réveillable"depuis Yosemite

Peut être y a t il d'autres cas sur ce sujet ?
Bon we


----------

